# Palace of fine arts.San Fransisco



## littleowl (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 5, 2013)

When I saw that first picture I thought "Don't blink!" 



Lovely place, great photos.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 5, 2013)

The Palace is beautiful.  Sometimes, there are great musical performances.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 5, 2013)

_Oh Sid they are beautiful pics, they don't build them like that anymore_


----------



## littleowl (Oct 6, 2013)

The Palace of fine arts. 
Was originally made of plaster re-enforced with steel for the great San Fransisco exhibition after WW1.

It was so beautiful it was decided to rebuild it in concreet.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 6, 2013)

Very nice...thank you.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 6, 2013)

Take your breathe away and what I wouldn't give for the opportunity to see them for myself.  Thx for posting them.


----------



## littleowl (Oct 7, 2013)

Forgot to say.
The Angle in the first picture is one of two that survive from the Great exhibition of San Fransisco they stood out side.
They were made out of Plaster of Paris.


----------

